# Christmas Pictures



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Christmas Eve is two weeks away! Can't believe how fast this month is flying by. Lets see some of your poos Xmas pictures.


[URL="







[/URL]


[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Gorgeous pics! We haven't put our tree up yet, planning to do it tomorrow but my son did send Puzzle a card and here is a pic of him getting it.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

barb, you have set the bar way too high. Perfect dog and photos! Love Puzzle and his young humans too. I am getting soppy in my old age!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

petentialpete;1073929 I am getting soppy in my old age![/QUOTE said:


> I've always been soppy. For me it's that the boy sent the pup a card, how special is that?
> 
> Maggie is spectacular as always, where did you get those done Barb?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't think I can compete with maggies beautiful picture,so let's lower the standards and I've only one so far and it's scruffy Molly wearing her Xmas hat! A little big she thought all the Christmas lights had been turned off


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, great pics. I will have to try and get some!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Puzzle said:


> Gorgeous pics! We haven't put our tree up yet, planning to do it tomorrow but my son did send Puzzle a card and here is a pic of him getting it.


That is so sweet! I like the bunny by the fireplace.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

Lindor said:


> That is so sweet! I like the bunny by the fireplace.


Thank you. We had a house rabbit before getting Puzzle when she sadly passed away so I have a large number of rabbit ornaments. I will have to slowly replace them with dog ones now!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

This is last years :smile:


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Barney in Christmas mode (this is our usual evening routine...) ☺


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Puzzle looks like he can read!


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Puzzle looks like he can read!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Here's Barney in Christmas mode (this is our usual evening routine...) ☺


Is this before or after the mulled wine Lou 😉 x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh now that's a good idea!  x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

wilfiboy said:


> This is last years :smile:


Very festive in their bow ties! I think there's a Christmas treat waiting that's why they are all sitting patiently


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

This was one of Molly from last year! whoops on its side


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am going to have to borrow from last year as well. I love this family picture as it was taken at our local Fire Departments location and we had firemen running all over the room trying to help us round up whichever poo could escape after each picture was taken. It's a miracle we even got one at all. Pay close attention to Carley's face as she was pouting since she had to wear bows.


----------



## Puzzle (Oct 17, 2015)

beekeeper said:


> Puzzle looks like he can read!


Of course he can! He's a very intelligent dog even if he hasn't quite figured out that his tail is actually part of his own body!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think you're right about the treats they aren't well trained otherwise . Lovely picture Nanci X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ha!
Happy Christmas lovely dogs and people.
I just have not even got around really to thinking about Christmas or Christmas readiness - but the OH was checking lights on the Lizzie's deer just now, so I took a quick snap with my phone. Cannot yet get pics off my camera on to reserve laptop - or access photos stored on old memory 
The poos have just had their winter cropping so are all skinny legged and open eyed!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous Marzi! I missed Inzi xx


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Harley and Lily are getting in the spirit of things ie. Sneaking off with bits of wrapping paper, ribbon, the odd gift etc, still got most of my wrapping done tho :grinning: Merry Christmas everyone! :christmas_tree:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some great photos  My girls have had a photo session this afternoon 

The dressed up shots 




























Attempting arty shots with the tree behind


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

2nd those are not attempts at arty. Those are arty! I love the way their eyes match the lights. Crop them off just below each dogs chin and they could hang in any art gallery.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

*Pippin feeling festive*

Actually Pippin is in mum's wooly hat and her own raincoat


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Here is our jingle pup at the cabin


----------

